# Which tyre gloss ?



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Well finally got to the bottom of my last zaino tyre gloss (love this stuff) and wondered if there was anything new and brilliant on the market or do i stick with the zaino.

Thx


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

For durability it's got to be Gtechniq T1, a couple coats lasts 3-4 weeks :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I use turtle wax tyre gloss (£3.99). A coating will last two weeks and a 500ml bottle does go a very long way.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Gyeon tyre or Gtechniq t1!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I love zaino z16 but also use orchard autocare glitz dressing or the classic megs tyre gel.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have tryed most of them and none seem to stay on for long


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

If you like Zaino why not stick with it, I personally like AG instant tyre dressing


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

waxtrucker said:


> If you like Zaino why not stick with it, I personally like AG instant tyre dressing


As i stated in my post,i just wondered if there was anything new and brilliant on the market.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Just tried the Sonax tyre gel very very wet looking and lasted a week driving 400 miles up and down the A1 in terrible rain so very happy with it.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

I know the standard reply is megs endurance , but I honestly keep going back to this its really hard to beat

I also use highstyle from time to time

Judging by your post count id hazard a guess you have tried megs endurance at some point !!!! , how does it compare to the zanio ?


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

If you have never used Meg's endurance tyre gel I'd give that a go! :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

cleancar said:


> I know the standard reply is megs endurance , but I honestly keep going back to this its really hard to beat
> 
> I also use highstyle from time to time
> 
> Judging by your post count id hazard a guess you have tried megs endurance at some point !!!! , how does it compare to the zanio ?


I have a bottle somewhere, from memory i found it a little bit thick ?, will try and find it again though.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

PaulinLincs said:


> Just tried the Sonax tyre gel very very wet looking and lasted a week driving 400 miles up and down the A1 in terrible rain so very happy with it.


+1. I haven't seen another tire gel look anything like Sonax. I hate cleaning wheels and tires but this gel inspires me to go ahead so that I can slap it on again. Brilliant stuff!


----------



## bob8925 (Dec 8, 2013)

orchard autocare glitz

easy to apply and lasts too


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The orchard Glitz im rather impressed with of late just checked on the tyres after a month alongside the zaino although car not been run overly much the zaino is long gone but the orchard still there, as for how wet it looks that depends on tyre brand im finding.

I really do like how its almost soaking straight into the tyre you get the fast flash off like say ipa on a painted panel and yes no transfer unless tyre is not fully cleaned or you really over apply.

Had it on work vehicles vans and on our two cars can be natural looking or glossy but as i say more tyre dependent, i think i need to try layering to see if it can be glossier on the non glossy tyres without transfer but it is decent stuff.


----------



## skel (Jan 13, 2013)

Glimmermann the best I have used, and long lasting too


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

Auto finesse gloss or satin, it lasts weeks done 700miles in the last 2weeks and the tyres still look good, but ive found it depends on the brand of tyre the better the brand the longer it lasts


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nielson's Brilliance.

Small paint brush or applicator, wipe over to dull the gloss if required.....booom perfect for these rain soaked roads.

But in summer if it comes I struggle to get past bold&bright.


----------



## Wilxay (Nov 17, 2013)

AG instant tyre dressing. Spray on sparingly and leave to dry. Come up like new tyres!


----------



## pringles1984 (Nov 12, 2011)

I recently used AG trim gel on my tyres, it's not a gloss gloss finish but does bring them back up to looking brand new. And the dirt just blows off when pressure washed


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

+3 for orchard autocare glitz,

Has no fling, and don't have to worry about scrubbing tyre walls back down before application like I have experienced with megs endurance. 

My personal opinion, 

As with most things it's subjective as already mentioned


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks chaps


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Glitz is what I will try next

Just finished off old bottle of finish care top kote tyre dressing. 

Just finishing off megs endurance the now. 

The artdeshine stuff is worth a go. 

will leave me just 

Artdeshine nano tyre
Auto finesse satin
Gtechniq t1
Gyeon tire
Swissvax pneu
Autosmart high style lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm, £6 postage for 1 bottle of glitz


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Hmm, £6 postage for 1 bottle of glitz


Bud PM me your addy and if you cover postage (£2.80) ill send you some glitz. I think we all want the latest thing on the market to find out its similar to what we have already tried. Whatever I try I always go back to dodo or zaino products mainly.

Arfan if you want some too let me know.


----------



## CPM1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Shaun, I hope you don't mind me going off on a slight tangent but the Megs endurance I'm using on Vredstein Wintracs only last about 3 dry days, less if it is wet. When I use AG tyre dressing instead it lasts about a week.
When I use Megs on Yokohama tyres it lasts a good 7 days but the AG tyre dressing lasts about 4.
On previous Continental tyres I used a turtle wax product that outlasted both the Megs and AG.
Maybe the tyre compounds determine how good a product is as well as .driving conditions.


----------



## Exportste (Feb 21, 2014)

Megs endurance has been my favourite for years, using T1 at the minute and loving this too. Easier to achieve a gloss finish with the megs if you like the gloss finish.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

MEH4N said:


> Bud PM me your addy and if you cover postage (£2.80) ill send you some glitz. I think we all want the latest thing on the market to find out its similar to what we have already tried. Whatever I try I always go back to dodo or zaino products mainly.
> 
> Arfan if you want some too let me know.


Big thanks to Meh4n for the sample, much appreciated, quite like the finish, may treat myself to a full bottle or two.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you Like it Shaun.

I do rather like it also.

The finish with most stuff varies on the tyre compound and manufacturer the Nexen Tyres i have tried it on they come up super glossy with one hit.

Other tyres have had varied levels of gloss but all took it and looked well.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

i love megs endurance


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Shaun are they scirocco wheels?

You use so little don't you and i like the finish it gives.


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

How does Gtechniq's tyre stuff compare?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

MEH4N said:


> Shaun are they scirocco wheels?
> 
> You use so little don't you and i like the finish it gives.


Mk7 golf R alloys :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

MEH4N said:


> Shaun are they scirocco wheels?
> 
> You use so little don't you and i like the finish it gives.


Yes it's good stuff, and as above golf R wheels.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CG vrp dressall is very good but underrated imo


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Gtech T1 for the best all rounder and SV Pneu for those special R moments:thumb:


----------

